# Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy Internet Trailer



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

If the movie is as funny as this trailer, I think we're in for a real treat.

http://ugo.com/channels/filmtv/features/hitchhikersguide/exclusive.asp


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

:righton:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The TV series was aces - very faithful to the books.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

The C-64 game was my first exposure to....(it kicked my tail)


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

An appropriate ending for the readers of this forum would be: "So long, and thanks for all the dish!" !rolling


----------

